# Can the ipad run [email protected]?



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

How about the iphone? and the ipod touch?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

No, to all.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

enon said:


> Can the ipad run [email protected]?


Ironing would be better


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Sorry, you want apps that DELIBERATELY drain the battery? Huh??


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

seems to be a waste of idle cpu power to not be able to run [email protected] why hasn't anyone come out with [email protected] for the iphone/itouch/ipad?


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

enon said:


> seems to be a waste of idle cpu power to not be able to run [email protected] why hasn't anyone come out with [email protected] for the iphone/itouch/ipad?


Why would you want something like that on a device meant for portable use, running on battery, that's supposed to last you the day and (especially here in Canada and other countries with expensive data access) not supposed to put a hole in your wallet with data charges... As well as not put a hole in your pocket with the cpu usage and the resulting heat?

Or are you just trying to come up with another specious argument to justify the iPad being useless???


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

enon said:


> seems to be a waste of idle cpu power to not be able to run [email protected] why hasn't anyone come out with [email protected] for the iphone/itouch/ipad?


Can you name 4 other smart phones that DO run [email protected]?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah, what about the SETI project? I'll bet it can't multi-task both those apps!


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

How is it a "waste"? Isn't it a waste of energy to run those apps in the first place? Even on a desktop, your computer will draw more power to run the CPU.

In the old days when CPUs didn't have good power management it made sense - the CPU is on sucking power anyway, so you might as well put it to use. These days with CPUs able to power themselves (or even part of themselves) down, it's just a waste for the average person to use up electricity to run such things. Why not run those apps on the most efficient of CPUs - i.e. multi-core, multi-CPU compute nodes in server farms?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I wonder if you could connect thousands of iPads together to make a server farm? That would be _totally_ awesome.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The Doug said:


> I wonder if you could connect thousands of iPads together to make a server farm? That would be _totally_ awesome.


iPadcolo.net - From the owners of Macminicolo.net


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

Awe, I was hoping I could put the idle CPU for good use. They should really make a [email protected] port for the i/phone/touch/pad.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

enon said:


> Awe, I was hoping I could put the idle CPU for good use. They should really make a [email protected] port for the i/phone/touch/pad.


You said "good use" - this is not good use. Here's what an iPhone [email protected] client would do for you:
- kill your battery in less than a year. You then are paying Apple $69 to replace your battery. Remember, running the CPU at 100% all of the time means you will end up charging your battery after about an hour or two of use. So many charge cycles will kill your battery sooner than later.
- Let's say the client only runs when plugged in. It would still kill your iPhone much quicker than normal. The iPhone just wasn't designed to handle the heat of running the CPU at 100% all day and night.
- is slower than a comparable computer. A used PC for the price of an iPod can do much more calculations than an iPhone.

If you want to support [email protected], give them money to buy a suitable machine to run the client. You say it's a waste of idle CPU to not run the [email protected] client, but it's actually a waste of an iPhone to run the client.


----------

